# Why I love carp!



## CarpRule

Nothing fights like um! 


Carpe Diem


----------



## dstiner86

Camping now and I kid u not I just saw 4+ carp the size of my leg!!!.. never tried carp fishing but going to now!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule

Run to carryout and get can corn. Spread out half of can in water about 10 to 20 ft out. Bait size 6 hook and hold on!

Carpe Diem


----------



## Vince™

Have you experimented with a hair rig yet?


----------



## CarpRule

No I bought a baiting needle should be here by weekend  

Carpe Diem


----------



## CarpRule

How do you make one on mono?

Carpe Diem


----------



## dstiner86

CarpRule said:


> Run to carryout and get can corn. Spread out half of can in water about 10 to 20 ft out. Bait size 6 hook and hold on!
> 
> Carpe Diem


Already have the corn and hooks.. now stupid question maybe do u let bobber fish or fish bottom

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule

Bottom if you don't have a baitclicker reel. Try a open bail or open drag. Let them run then set hook. 

Carpe Diem


----------



## Vince™

It can be done with mono but it depends on what type of hook you use. Stiff mono is used in chod rogs.

I like to use sufix performance braid at 30lb test I believe. Rub your fingernails over the line to make it more supple. It removes the waxy film over the line


----------



## ironman172

anise extract dough ball with yellow corn meal


----------



## Vince™

Also, you can get something called a Knit Picker from Walmart. Same as a baiting needle.


----------



## TheCream

Oh yeah, this is what my 7wt looked like during boat side battle with a 30.5"er on Saturday:










That is my PB on the fly so far:


----------



## Alex_Combs

I use nothing but hair rigs for carp and I use mono. 
I want to try braid though, just haven't had the money haha.
But it's awesome to see some avid carp anglers! Ya know we belong to a group in the very low thousands in the US that actually carp fish!



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Vince™

Cream - That looks like a blast! Bet it's fun to hook into a "small motor" that pulls you around the lake/river.

Alex - If you get a chance to buy some braid, buy Sufix Performance Braid 50lb test green. The Sufix 832 should work as well. The braid will have a waxing coating on it so run your fingernail along it a few times to make it more supple.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Theres why I love carp! So darn cute! Dawww!



Here's when I DON'T love carp!


----------



## CarpRule

Love that top picture. 








Carpe Diem


----------



## Alex_Combs

Thanks Vince! I'll be sure to check it out. Would products like power pro not be as good or similar to the suffix? 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Vince™

I thought I had some powerpro laying around to compare but I can't seem to find it. From what I remember powerpro has even more "wax" on the line and may not be as supple, but I could be wrong. If you have powerpro laying around by all means try using it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...esville_Spillway-Linesville_Pennsylvania.html

Ever been there CarpRules? I've been a few times myself as the family has a cottage up on Pymatuning. Fun place 

Linesville Spillway PA. Pymatuning Lake.


----------



## cwcarper

I use power pro for my hair rigs and it seems to work just fine. It's a bit stiff off the spool compared to some other braids, but softens a bit after a while.


----------



## CarpRule

Yeah I was talking to another member on saturday that place

Carpe Diem


----------



## Carping

I have to agree, The fight is top notch!


----------



## dstiner86

This is my first ever carp.. I litterally caught it less then 20 minutes ago while catfishing. .I think I know understand why you all love carp! The fight was amazing!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Carping

dstiner86 said:


> This is my first ever carp.. I litterally caught it less then 20 minutes ago while catfishing. .I think I know understand why you all love carp! The fight was amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice fish! Those 5-10lb carp run like crazy when they pick up the bait!


----------



## dstiner86

Carping said:


> Nice fish! Those 5-10lb carp run like crazy when they pick up the bait!


Thanks and heck yea they do. it took off and my drag screamed!! I think I might be hooked on carp!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule

I love when you think the fight is out of them you try to net them and then bam. They take off again! I love the sound of the singing reel

Carpe Diem


----------

